# hyper



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

article on visceral hypersensitity by MertzAliment Pharmacol Ther. 2003 Mar 1;17(5):623-33. Related Articles, Links Review article: visceral hypersensitivity.Mertz H.Department of Medicine and Radiology and Radiological Sciences, Vanderbilt University, Nashville, TN 37232, USA. Howard.Mertz###mcmail.vanderbilt.eduVisceral hypersensitivity is highly prevalent in all functional bowel disorders. Most also demonstrate wider patterns of somatic referral of intestinal pain or discomfort. This hypersensitivity may explain the symptoms as the sensitive gut can be more easily provoked by normal or abnormal motor events in the gut. Visceral hypersensitivity may increase during psychosocial stress and during periods of symptom exacerbation, although this requires confirmation. Pharmacological therapy to reduce visceral hypersensitivity is now possible using antagonists to neurotransmitters, opening up an exciting new era for the treatment of functional gastrointestinal disorders.Publication Types: tom


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

So Tom, is this related to the low dose naltrexone treatment? Do you think? Jimmye


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think he's talking about lotronex, zelnorm, etc. but haven't seen the article.tom


----------

